# Bunch of pleco pics...



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hello everyone,

here's a couple of pics of some pleco's I currently have and used to have:









L002 Tiger peckoltia (well, that's what the LFS guy told me... Can anyone confirm this?)









One more: very agressive fish, won't hesitate to violently chase off much larger raphael cats and anything else that comes to close to "his" food...









3" Royal Pleco, my own aquatic sawdust machine 









His appetite is insatiable: he's munching on the drift wood in his tank non-stop (I can hear him gnawing at night: the tank is about 12ft away from my tank...) He also loves shrimp and pellets. I haven't tried veggies yet: any suggestions?









One more. He grew about half an inch in 10 days: the poor guy must have been starved...









Clown Pleco: cute little bugger!









Gold nugget I used to have.









Baryancistrus sp. (prob. LDA33) that came with the second-hand 50 gal tank I bought last summer - he died without appearant reason - I just found him lying on the gravel one morning, unharmed by his piranha tank mates.









BUFF (Big Ugly Friendly shibbyer), my good old common Pleco that has been with my reds since day one, almost 2 years ago: I found dead a few weeks ago, left untouched by my redbellied piranha's :'(









The same guy in better days: very friendly fish, as long as you wouldn't look at his food...

Let me know what you think of them


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I dig them all, espcially the royal!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice plecos.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a sweet coolection of plecos u had and have
i like them too


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks guys....









I don't know why, but I really love these weird critters: they're colorful (well, most), look prehistoric, and have tons of personality.

One day I want to have a tank for each of the 400+ species of loricarids









Actually, I think I'd be happy if I manage to get hold of some blue-eyed pleco's and mango pleco's, and manage to breed zebra's before I die....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ya they do have that prehistoric look. Looking good Juda


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

nice plecos, wish I had some with my p's, they would be dead


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

hé judazz gave vissen zijn dat,
mijn vader heeft er ook een paar van zulke in zijn bak zitten.
alleen ik wil graag weten de 3e foto van boven, wat is dat voor vis ?
die ziet er echt supergaaf uit








zelf heb ik in mijn piranha-bak maar 1 pleco zitten(is dat te weinig?)
zo'n zwarte toen ik em kocht stond er gewoon "pleco"
bij dus ik weet niet precies wat het is.

Ps kan ik hier gewoon nederlands praten anders moet je het er maar af gooien


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

a*men said:


> hé judazz gave vissen zijn dat,
> mijn vader heeft er ook een paar van zulke in zijn bak zitten.
> alleen ik wil graag weten de 3e foto van boven, wat is dat voor vis ?
> die ziet er echt supergaaf uit
> ...


 Tenks voor je complimenten...









Die tweede vis is een Royal Pleco (Panaque nigrolineatus - heb geen idee of-ie een Nederlandse naam heeft) - flink prijzig, maar echt een beauty en een verdomd goede algeneter!

Een pleco is voldoende in je bak - meer kan altijd, maar pleco's zijn behoorlijk rommelige vissen die snel groeien en flink groot kunnen worden, dus koop alleen extra als je voldoende filtratie en een groot genoeg aquarium hebt.
Als jij een donkerbruine hebt, dan is dat waarschijnlijk een gewone pleco (dezelfde als in mijn laatste 2 foto's).

Een goede Engelstalige site voor meer informatie over pleco's en andere meervallen is www.planetcatfish.com









Oh, en in het vervolg kun je beter vragen in het Nederlands in ons "eigen" forum stellen, denk ik - die lui hier snappen er toch geen zak van...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

take that to the Dutch forum you two!

Awesome plecos, I love the gold nuggets!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> take that to the Dutch forum you two!





















Sorry 'bout that, and thanks for your comment


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

"I dont speak freaky deaky Dutch"

what movie is that from...

but yeah sweet plecos


----------

